# Recall on Swift Bolero? Hi Guys at Swift an answer please.



## 110356 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me please about the recall that I see mentioned here. We have just taken delivery of a Bolero 680 FB. Do I need to do anything?
Many thanks


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi which recall are you referring to maybe it is something we need to look at too.............we took delivery in Sept 2007 although our model is the 2008.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, Provided you bought the van from a Swift dealer they will contact you re any recalls to do with the habitation side, Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Recall*

Hello Ian

I do not know which recall you are referring to. If Swift have a safety recall, we always write to the retail customer as well as the dealer.

Just for peace of mind if you contact us, we can see if there is anything that you should be aware of.

Email us at [email protected] or telephone 01482 875740.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 110356 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, We will wait and see if we get any news. From past history (We had a Sundance) the recalls or checks system worked well.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Recall on Swift Bolero? Hi Guys at Swift an answer pleas*



Ianhg said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me please about the recall that I see mentioned here. We have just taken delivery of a Bolero 680 FB. Do I need to do anything?
> Many thanks


I guess you are talking about the Fiat recalls on the new chassis - contact your local Fiat dealer and they will look your van up on their computer.

Best regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Recall on Swift Bolero? Hi Guys at Swift an answer pleas*



Ianhg said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me please about the recall that I see mentioned here. We have just taken delivery of a Bolero 680 FB. Do I need to do anything?
> Many thanks


I wonder if Ian heard anymore ? looks like he disappeared.


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

We bought our Bolero 680FB privately last year when it was only 3 weeks old. However, we have never had contact from the Swift dealer Spinney, although we have informed them of our ownership and address, what is the correct course of action to ensure that the motorhome is up to date with all recalls.
Kind Regards
Paddy Brown


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paddy,

As Kath stated earlier try:



> Just for peace of mind if you contact us, we can see if there is anything that you should be aware of.
> 
> Email us at [email protected] or telephone 01482 875740.


Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

PaddyBrown said:


> We bought our Bolero 680FB privately last year when it was only 3 weeks old. However, we have never had contact from the Swift dealer Spinney, although we have informed them of our ownership and address, what is the correct course of action to ensure that the motorhome is up to date with all recalls.
> Kind Regards
> Paddy Brown


 To be fair we have never really had any recalls etc from Brownhills (our Bolero was supplied new by them in Sept) but we have just had the vehicle in to the Fiat dealer in Lincoln for other bits and bobs, who has told my Husband that all current recalls on our vehicle have been carried out by them.

Might be worth a call to your Fiat dealer with your registration etc.


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Had 2 e-mails from Swift today to confirm they had kindly checked both there own and Fiats warranty items and all is in order many thanks to Swift


----------

